# todays posts,etc



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2014)

On the bar at the top of the page where one finds Private messages,faq, community, etc.  I can not locate 
The section that has Posts, todays posts, etc.  This area is covered by The gallery block. This has been an ongoing problem for some time now. Some days I can see it some not and I use the forums to search for topics.

This sucks as I do not always remember what area a thread is in and it is times taking to go through all the threads to find one

edit: If I log out I can see how many posts there are because there is no Gallery or Active topics blocks but as soon as I log on they are there covering the new posts, posts, etc.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2014)

It's a screen width issue. Is there any way you can make your browser window larger?  

There's new software coming that will redo the menus, but I don't have an ETA on that.


----------

